# 5D3 footage shot with an anamorphic lens = sharper



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 11, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/39953108

Download the original version to avoid the nasty vimeo compression!

If you get yourself an expensive anamorphic lens and want to shoot those ratios this certainly sharpen things up fully along one axis and improve noise performance yet even more.

Boy he really went wide, WIDE format there. Not the typical 2.35/2.40:1 but 2.66:1.

Looks good!


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 12, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> https://vimeo.com/39953108
> 
> Download the original version to avoid the nasty vimeo compression!
> 
> ...



I bought his anamorphic online guide awhile back. It's very informative.


----------

